# What kind of goats do you have & What do you use them for?



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Kinda long title but anyways it'll be interesting to read the posts.

What breed(s) of goats do you have? And what do you use them for? (Pets? Dairy? Meat? Show? Ect ect)


I have Nubians and Pygmys. My pygmys are just pets. My nubians are for milking and showing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmy/Nigi crosses and Nigi's......my girls make the absolute best milk...and the babies are super sweet pets, though I am praying I get really nice nigi kids in March to be able to sell as possible show projects for 4H....Or to add a new milker to someone elses herd. My goaties are my pets first...the milk and kids are a "plus".


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I have Mini-Nubians and they are used for milk and some are just pets.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We raise registered Nigerian Dwarf goats for pets, milk, showing (next year) and just for fun, they are awesome little goaties!! 

We also have three Pygmy does that we breed once a year (this might be the last year though). Our pygmies are registered with NPGA but are not what most people consider "show quality" - they look nice enough and are structurally correct but I also won't let them get as fat as they are looking for now. 

We also milk our Pygmy girls. Daisy makes the best tasting milk!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Milk, show, and most importantly good pets!

Oh and I have Nigerians and one LaMancha


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nubians and Boers, the Nubians are for milk and show, and the Boers are Fullbloods for show and breeding stock, and the extra wethers for meat.


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

I have an Alpine mix, who is my future milker, an ND who was bought to be companion to the Alpine (but is super sweet and loving). Both of these girls are also pets.

Recently we aquired a buck, purely by accident. We were borrowing him to breed the Alpine mix too. He's La Mancha/Alpine/Sanaan (and I'm wicked excited about him- comes from great milking lines. Mom is regis La Mancha). He was only supposed to be here for a month, and I'm really not sure what I'm going to do with him yet. I'd love to find him a home, realistically not sure that'll happen. Otherwise, he'll either be a wether (and dehorned) and stay, or head off to become a pretty white package of meat. He's sweet though, so I hope it doesn't come to that. 

Meghan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We have nigerian dwarfs and pygmies...

Nigerians are for milking, showing, breeding, pets. The pygmies are for pets, breeding, and we show at the local fair. We raise both breeds and have a blast with them!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

we have reg boers for show, meat and broodstock- basically all of them are pets though!


----------



## Martha Moo (Oct 19, 2008)

Kinder goats for milk. Currently we have a herd of five, two in milk, two bred and one kid being raised up. We sell three gallons a week and use the rest our selves. The operation is run by Emily who is 14 years old. She does all the milking, feeding, customers service, jar washing and planning. We have about 10 years off and on of goat raising experience. We just discovered "the goat spot" and are really enjoying all the great information. We are also bee keepers. I learned about bee keeping on a similar forum for bee keepers. It's a thrill to know that there are other goat crazy people out there. We were beginning to think that "goat butt watching" was a disability and now we discover that it's a favorite past time of goat breeders world wide.
Great to meet you all!!
Shelley and Emily


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

10 boers for show and breeding /meat, 2 cashmere wethers (for fun), 2 nigerian does, 1 nubian doe, and 3 dairy meat wethers.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I have registered Boer goats, both Fullbloods and Percentages. The does and bucks are for show and breedstock. The wethers go for 4-h projects or meat.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Martha Moo said:


> We just discovered "the goat spot" and are really enjoying all the great information. We are also bee keepers. I learned about bee keeping on a similar forum for bee keepers. It's a thrill to know that there are other goat crazy people out there. We were beginning to think that "goat butt watching" was a disability and now we discover that it's a favorite past time of goat breeders world wide.
> Great to meet you all!!
> Shelley and Emily


I think we're all a little "goat crazy" here! Glad you joined our group!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

My mom and I raise Nubians and Nubian/Apline mixes. We currently raise for milk and yogurt which we sell, but we are purchasing more Nubians for showing, and I plan to make soaps to sell.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

We have Pygmy pets. Our goats are strictly beloved pets and spoiled rotten. We have one registered and several unregistered Pygmy "types". All add so much enjoyment to our lives.
We have so much fun with these wonderful creatures!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I've got Munchies and the "token nubian" (she's just an eared Munchie...and a blonde one too)

And we use them for... Lawn Ornament, Yard Boss ---  Well, they use us for care takers...

Still going back and forth on getting a ND buck - I miss my Bliss and Desi something awful...

We use the milk for the pigs and for soaps/lotions/etc, and some of the people here use it for cheese/drinking/cooking --- I use it to feed the pigs, LOL. 

Working on getting the girls ready for LA, Milk Test and Show and the boys ready for LA and shows.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Angoras for their fibre - I sell raw fleece direct to handspinners. I'd love to learn to spin myself and one day I will but at the moment no time! Also for breeding stock (sold domestically) and some meat from excess wethers. Also I tan the skins from the wethers I slaughter at 2 years and sell as rugs.

Boers for their meat - I supply wethers for the domestic and export meat markets - as well as breeding stock for domestic and export. 

British Alpine - milk for my house and also for poddy lambs/kids/calves. Also make yoghurt, icecream and custard. Also as nurse animals for poddies.

I do tend to milk my angoras and boers occasionally for the above reasons  

Other reasons are pets (mine but also I sell some as pets) and companions, working goats (harness) and pasture improvement/weed control. 

My BA doe is also certified as a therapy pet to visit nursing homes, schools, hospitals etc.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

Nubians for milk and meat with the goal of eventually having a dairy shop right here on the farm where I will also sell goat meat, eggs, cheese, organically grown herbs and some fruits, along with goat milk soap, etc.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have all my Cashmere for the fiber, and because they are just WONDERFUl pets. Plus we are leasing them iut for Noxious weed control.

I sell my fiber to hand spinners and I have a waiting list for it. (I never thought I would have that trouble, boy is it a nice problem to have) :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread, sorry.

Well here is what I have - 

Registered Nigis (8 does , 3 soon to be 4 bucks)
Unregistered Nigis (2 does)
Pygmy (1 doe, 2 wethers)
Alpine X (1 doe)
Nubians (2 does, 1 buck)
Boer X (2 does)
Boer (1 buck)

What do i do with them - some i milk and trade the milk for farm fresh eggs and make soap, icecream, and hopefully cheese here soon.

I sell alot of the kids to offset cost of feed for the goats, sheep, and horses.

Boer X are mostly for meat.

And of course - they are just so darn cute that they are pets also!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I have some pygmy/nigi mixes I think that what they are lol. But mine are just pets for me and the kids.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I raise Pygora goats for fiber to sell to hand spinners. I don't spin myself just yet... it's harder than I thought. I'm also breeding some of my does this fall for spring babies. Some to keep & some to sell... my first try at that!

I would also like to get into Kinder goats for milk/meat at some point, but have to master all things fiber related before I expand into anything else.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I have LaManchas, my folks have Saanens. We show them and use their milk for making soap, cheese, and to drink. We have also kept ate a wether goat before-but not for quite a few years. Lately they have just been easier to ship to the sale yard than to have to mess with. They are mainly just an expensive hobby. But, we do enjoy having them around. My folks started out with a registered herd of LaManchas, then sold them because they both worked outside the home and had 3 kids at home to. Then when they got back into the goats they started with a couple of grades and Saanens-now they just have the Saanens. I started with the mini oberhaslis, sold them because there isn't much of a market for them around here or shows either. Now, I have my LaManchas.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

1 reg. Nubian for milk for the house, chickens and dogs, 2 unregistered Kinders (buck & doeling) which will be used for milk & meat & a Togg/Alpine doe which was being used for milk. The goal is to find a good registered pygmy buck to breed to the Nubian for more Kinders!

Jonell


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs mainly. We raise them for milk, showing and of course pets. They're too sweet not to love.  I also have 3 Lamanchas this year, next spring we should have a couple bred for Mini-Manchas. Milk as well. They're larger and should yield more milk. We don't eat our goats here. We have chickens for eggs so at least breakfast is covered with eggs and milk.


----------



## Martha Moo (Oct 19, 2008)

keren said:


> My BA doe is also certified as a therapy pet to visit nursing homes, schools, hospitals etc.


Wow! I didn't know that you could do that with goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have beautiful FB registered boer...I try to breed for show quality...and sometimes have goats for meat...and sometimes for commercial(without papers)...I also use them for just being my pets,my girls are so sweet....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have Boers & a Nubian and they use us!!

The Nubian is for family milk and initially to help out if I ever have to bottle feed. So far I have had to bottle feed a couple of her quads!!

The Boers are for meat production as well as taking to shows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We have Boers & a Nubian and they use us!!


 :ROFL: ours do to...LOL


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got Nubians. They are for milk and showing. And to keep me sane. :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nancy d said:


> We have Boers & a Nubian and they use us!!


so do mine!

i have a herd of nigerians for milk and show and a herd of boers which i hope leave soon.

i plan on getting one lamancha in the spring for show and milk.. and if i want i can breed her to a boer and get meat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> so do mine!


 I think we all have something in common....LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs--They are my link to sanity :question: I have some health issues and I spoil my kids rotten. I had 3 does, all 100% Nigi but not registered (Katie, Kizzy and Madam)  I recently bought a registered doeling and buckling with blue eyes (Sunny & Adam). My 'newbies' are now in the process of becoming spoiled. Last year, when I sold my first kids, I cried when they left. I can tell them all my deepest, darkest secrets and they never tell a soul. :ROFL: I know, I know I'm just like some others on this spot! :grouphug: 
Candy :sun:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I also have goats because ... 


sometimes I really need to just go out and sit in the paddock and watch the goats graze, and the kids play. 

Sometimes you just have those days.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Nov 12, 2007)

We have 12 large breed goats---Nubians, Saanens, and a couple of Nubian crosses---4 does and 8 wethers. We got them 5 years ago just to keep the brush cleared on our property. They are spoiled pets now, but they do keep our land looking like a park. Honestly the only reason we picked those breeds was that they were the only ones we looked at without horns.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I have two nigi does, one pgymy doe, and one nigi buck. I am planning on milking for personal use and soap to sell. I plan on selling the kids, or at least some of them. They are, like everyone else said, pets too. I would like to show, maybe next year.


----------



## PoppyC (Feb 16, 2013)

I have one Pygmy, Charley, he is about 8yrs now. He has been just a pet. Then I have one pygora, Bob, he is about one yr. I started spinning my own yarn over a year ago and bought bob as my first fleece goat so I can grow my own. My goal is to have about five of them. Still learning on the best way to care for the fleece while it is still on him...lol


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pygmy's just for pets and to keep me busy now that I am retired. Oh wait I pygora that came with a group of pygmy's.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Toggs, for cuddling, playing with, showing, and milking!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Nigerians and am adding LaManchas for milk, show and pets


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Nigerians showing,milking,pets,


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I have 12 goats. 11 reg.Nigis which are primarily for showing. (My favorite part!) Milking and pet purposes of course is a part of it. We have one doe which is a Nigi/Nubian/Pygmy mix which is more of a milk/pet doe. She MILKS and MILKS.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have Nigerians and I just reserved my first lamancha. We are hoping to become self-sustained for dairy products. They are also my pets and beloved companions.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Several combinations of Pygmy, Nigerian and Miniature Silky. Plus a wether with a little Kiko in him. They're pets for now.

Here's the kiko mix, his name's Taffy. 








He is the definition of FAT and happy.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My family has nigerian dwarfs we breed, show, milk, and also use them for pets


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

Spanish and Kiko here.
breeding for shows, pets, meat.
and just to have some fun. also fun to try and stay one foot ahead of them.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

This Is my little girl December also a nigerian dwarf!
Milk, showing, and pets.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

LaManchas, currently 5 of them for breeding, show, milking, pet, and in the future pack and pulling.
Kami, Cricket, and Shelly are ADGA registered does. Shelly is my current milker and Cricket is most likely bred and due soon. 
Remington is this year's kid and will be my pet, pack and pulling wether. 
Cadet is my buck, he is unregistered but has a lot of size, length and dairy character.


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

One PB LaMancha doe (pregnant) and twin 6 day old Mancha x Boer doelings. I also have a ND and her twins, but they're not what I'm looking for and I will sell them Monday. 

They're for milk, kids and pets.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We have Nigerians and LaManchas. They're bred strictly for milk and show.


----------

